# LED lights on front page?



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

OK so I saw the LED lights that are in the contest, are there plans out there to make these? If not are they for sale somewhere. I think these would be a great addition to my yard haunt and being LED should las a while.
Thanks

SGT


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I will be eventually offering these up for sale. Unfortunately, probably not until after Halloween of this year. I just don't have the time to work on them at the moment.


----------

